# Moebius Frankenstein replacement head..



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - a good friend of mine in the UK called Stuart Little has just sculpted this head - it fits directly into the Moebius one, and looks a lot closer to the box image than the head issued with the kit.
I don't know if there has been any other heads issued for the Moebius kit, but if anyone is interested he may start to cast a few more of these.. as at the moment im the only one who has one..

so if anyone is interested in this head please comment below, you could even use it on a new sculpt if required!..


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks very close to the original Moebius version.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian that looks pretty cool and definitly let me know more:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a bit rough but better than the Moebius head. Yeah they should look similar... the same Karloff Frankenstein and the same pose for the same kit...


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The head is a build up from the original head.. the brow has been raised to the size of the box art work, the bolts have ceen changed and the chin and cheeks have had a little work done to them.. the head looks great painted up!.. tons better than the original in my opinion!..


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

*The Head*

Hi all new to the site, your quite right it is very similar to the mobius head as it should be, and yes its a rough cast as I never intended to give anyone one I had to use my painted version and as soon as I have 2 posts I will show your a pic, anyway nice to be here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

*New head*









This is the painted version of the head unfortunatly I had to use a phone camera, sorry will get a better one soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

If it's kitbashed from the original, I'd encourage you to at least contact Frank at Moebius and ask if he's OK with that before you offer castings to other people. Given that a substantial part of this head is the work of the sculptor who did the original head for Moebius, that means this would probably be classified as a recast of a kit currently in production.

Obviously there's no problem if it's a one-of-a-kind, and in fact it's a big improvement over the original. I like it.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I picked up a different resin casting of the head at Chiller last year. I think I got it from Tom?? I like it better than the original, though it represents, I'm told, and earlier version of the Karloff makeup.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Your new garage resculpt is much better.

I was surprised Moebius allowed such a poor head sculpt. It looked like the actress who play Inga in "Benson" wearing Frankenstein make up.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Its not for sale, if people like it they can have one, just pay the post and packing, the original sculptor got the facial features spot on, I reworked the cheek areas, around the eyes forehead, hair and bolts, I feel my head, the one on my kit which I paid for, let the kit down, so I personally see no problem making this available to those who perhaps havent the time to rework a head, if anyone does want one it will be awhile as I have to make a new master then have it molded in coldcast porcelain.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

I remember when Garage kits started, I was a writer for a model mag at the time and was very involved in the UK scene, didnt mean to step on anyones toes with this piece it was simply a quick cast for a friend


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Tanis-uk said:


> Its not for sale, if people like it they can have one, just pay the post and packing...


Nice offer. Didn't mean to suggest anything underhanded here.

What magazine did you write for, Tanis-uk?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanis-UK sculpted the head and just gave me one!.. it says so in the original post - please don't think he is trying to rip Moebius off!.. after all it's only a replacement head lol!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to write for Model and collectors mart, I also painted box art for Genocide the original Alien v Predator model kit, and many other pieces for that company, for Budgie I painted the Dr Phibes and Igor kits and god knows how many others, I got Gary wilson to start producing his kits in cold cast porcelain through the company Creative Casting who I was very involved with at the time.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

A slightly better photo of the finished head and part finished figure.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

This looks superb compaired with the Moebius original!.. your painting and sculpting skills are great Tanis-UK, if this was the original head in the kit - im sure it would have sold lots more!!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Ian


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I emailed Mobeius and asked who had sculpted the kit. They told me an annonymous person in Mexico sculpted it for them. Since they weren't paying Universal the high dollar royality, that's why the Boris head isn't spot on like Bela's will be. There, they're dealing with Bela Jr. who owns the rights to his father's stage image of Dracula and not a corporation.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

better shot


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MJB said:


> I emailed Mobeius and asked who had sculpted the kit. They told me an annonymous person in Mexico sculpted it for them. Since they weren't paying Universal the high dollar royality, that's why the Boris head isn't spot on like Bela's will be. There, they're dealing with Bela Jr. who owns the rights to his father's stage image of Dracula and not a corporation.


 I'd bet the ranch they paid the "high dollar royalty fee" to Universal to use the Karloff likeness.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I would like one! Let me know more.


----------

